# Dzelži / Hardware >  Acer Extensa 5620

## R3naro

Man ir tada maza problema ar temperaturam.
1.kodols ap 45 C
2.kodols ap 45 C
Centralais procesors no 27 lidz 86 C un kad sasniedz tos 86 medz izrubities ara,bet ta temperaturas maina notiek neko nedarot.
Kur varetu but problema?Reizem ir ta ka pat ieslegt nevaru.
Tikko bija ta..saka ventelators griesties,puta kadas 5-10 sekundes un tad kompis izsledzas.

----------


## Slowmo

Cik Tev vecs tas laptops? Varbūt ir vērts atjaukt vaļā un atputekļot radiatorus?

----------


## R3naro

Kadi 4-5 menesi.Esmu jau puteklus dzinis no vina ara.

----------


## ansius

jaucis vaļā esi, jo varēji netīšām izbīdīt radiatoru. un vēl kas bieži vien nejaucot putekļus izpūst ir nereāli...

----------


## R3naro

Esmu jaucis vala,bet silst tikai centralais procesors...ir bijis ta ka no rita vinu iesledz un uzreiz jau rada tadu temperaturu.Ventelators griezas ka debils,abi kodoli ap 30 gradiem,bet centralais tapat neatdziest...

----------


## Slowmo

Pag, kodoli tak ir centrālā procesora sastāvdaļa.

----------


## R3naro

Nu ta laikam vajadzetu but,vismaz es ta domaju..  ::

----------


## Slowmo

Nē nu pēc Tevis teiktā sanāca, ka kodoli un centrālais procesors ir divas dažādas lietas.

----------


## Ambed

aceriem tā ir bieža problēma.Nes tik uz garantijas remontu.  ::

----------


## R3naro

Nav man vinam garantijas...  ::

----------


## Ambed

nu tad uz bezgarantijas remontu  ::

----------


## R3naro

Problēma ir atrisināt-iegādājos jaunu procesoru.Tagad strādā kā jauns..   ::

----------


## Slowmo

Varbūt nemaz nevajadzēja jaunu procesoru. Varbūt būtu pieticis ar jaunu termopastas slānīti radiatoram.

----------


## R3naro

Uz vecā procesora varēja redzēt tādu takā deguma pleķīti un izskatās ka arī tā termo pasta bija ļoti nabadzīgi uzlikta.

----------


## Slowmo

Varbūt tāpēc arī bija deguma pleķītis, ka siltums nepienācīgi tika atvadīts.

----------


## chiekurs

paziņam līdzīgam vai varbūt pat tāda paša modeļa laptopam arī bija problēmas ar pārkarsšanu. rezultātā pat korpusā blakus klavieturai izkusa caurums. garantijā apmainija pret citu modeli.

----------


## ansius

par termopastu, viņu *NEVAJAG DAUDZ*!!! pats sev problēmas radīsi. termopastu uzliek piliena veidā procesora centrā (radiatoru un proci pirms tam notīra) lai kad tu liec radiatoru vinš pats spiež uz malām pastu, tādā veidā iegūstams plānākais slānis un nebūs gaisa burbuļi termopastas slānī.

----------


## R3naro

Es tā arī izdarīju..uzliku pilienu un tagad vis ir bumbās!!!

----------

